# WSM 22 1/2" modified grill???



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone modified their 22" to grill? and has it been successful? Personally I feel that weber should make an attachment for this because of one problem:

Crispy chicken skin

Any advice for modification is appreciated. The skin really needs direct heat. 

I know rock BBQ has fabricated pieces that fit on the base, has anyone tried them?


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 24, 2013)

It's easier to just own a 22.5" WSM and 22.5" Weber kettle. I just use a fireplace shovel to transfer a few coals to the kettle and then lift the top grate (chicken and all) from the WSM and place it on the kettle. Trying to lift off the entire WSM body loaded with food and water can be a bit dicey.

Also you can just toss the chicken on a sheet pan and toss it under the broiler of the oven.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes I thought the same too. Vwb website makes it look easy but I'm a little skiddish with how he does it.

Def a reason for me to go shopping!!!!!!


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Has anyone modified their 22" to grill? and has it been successful? Personally I feel that weber should make an attachment for this .........I know rock BBQ has fabricated pieces that fit on the base, has anyone tried them?



That intrigued me and I looked up rock bbq , but I could only find an outfit that sells blowers for smokers . Can anyone  paste in a link to this?  I would love to be able to grill on my WSM !


:grilling_smilie:


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what's cool about the ProQ Excel 20  http://www.thesmokeshack.com.au/products/proq-excel-20-bbq-smoker-oven/


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.rocksbarbque.com/Accessories.html

It's the grill adapter on the bottom right. They are about 10.00 but I'm not sure about the shipping 

Www.virtualweberbullet.com also has advice on the modification tab. 

I'm still looking for an easier better way.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Basically you can't smoke and grill at the same time. It's either or. The problem also is that the lid can slide if you try and put it on the bottom. Im wondering if the regular 22" inch lid has a lip in order to fit on the bottom chamber. If not then ill have to use the gas grill or get another charcoal smoker. :)


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 25, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Basically you can't smoke and grill at the same time. It's either or. The problem also is that the lid can slide if you try and put it on the bottom. Im wondering if the regular 22" inch lid has a lip in order to fit on the bottom chamber. If not then ill have to use the gas grill or get another charcoal smoker. :)


I believe the regular 22 Kettle lid will fit just fine. It registers to the outside of the body instead of to the inside like the smoker lid.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 25, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> It's easier to just own a 22.5" WSM and 22.5" Weber kettle. I just use a fireplace shovel to transfer a few coals to the kettle and then lift the top grate (chicken and all) from the WSM and place it on the kettle. *Trying to lift off the entire WSM body loaded with food and water can be a bit dicey.*
> 
> Also you can just toss the chicken on a sheet pan and toss it under the broiler of the oven.


It's a bear to do with a 18.5" if it's fully loaded.  I can imagine the 22.5" would be nearly impossible to do without spilling water or worse.  I've lifted my 18.5" with 6 large pork shoulders and nearly a full load of water before.  I screwed up and refilled the water pan *before* adding charcoal on the last leg of the over night smoke.  I was using the oversized brinkmann charcoal pan as a water pan so that added even more weight (my WSM is the old style with the smaller WSM stock water pan).  I don't have the handles added to my main body and that made it even harder with that load of meat.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 25, 2013)

App are you talking about doing something like this?

http://virtualweberbullet.com/grilling.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2013)

Guys, this all sounds like a great idea to make the WSM dual purpose...But you are talking about Chicken, you should have no problem running the WSM up to 325*F which will give an outstanding Crispy Chicken Skin and still be in long enough to get Smoked...JJ


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 25, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Guys, this all sounds like a great idea to make the WSM dual purpose...But you are talking about Chicken, you should have no problem running the WSM up to 325*F which will give an outstanding Crispy Chicken Skin and still be in long enough to get Smoked...JJ


Heck JJ, i just cooked some (bomb) chicken on my $60 Kettle at 350 Indirect heat...and if i wanted i could have cooked it at 250 then moved it over 600 degree heat to crisp it.  Everyone should have a kettle grill, so so so very versatile.  WSM's have their place but they don't have to be used for something as simple as a chicken.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 27, 2013)

For chicken on a WSM, I run with nothing between the fire ring and the top grate (no water pan, no flower pot base, no nothing and no lower rack).  You get great smells and flavor from the chicken fat slowly dripping on the open lit coals.  With enough airflow (all vents open 100%) you can crank a WSM up to 350-375* usually.  Another option for crispy skin on a low and slow smoke is smoke the chicken at 225* and then finish on the gas grill on high to quickly crisp the skin.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you have flair ups when the smoker doesn't have a water pan? I would think that the water pan would also serve as a barrier so that the juices don't cause a flair up?


----------



## dward51 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Do you have flair ups when the smoker doesn't have a water pan? I would think that the water pan would also serve as a barrier so that the juices don't cause a flair up?


No, but remember when I don't use the water pan I also do not use the lower rack. I only use the top rack so it's quite a distance from any flare up to the food. 

I'm sure the dripping chicken fat does catch fire but it does not flambe the meat like it would on a regular grill where you were only a few inches away from the hot coals.  I have not had a problem with this, but I guess if you had a very fatty product it could run your temps up from dripping grease flare ups (but this is just a guess as I've never had a problem with it).  You do get that wonderful grilled chicken smell with just the top rack over open coals.  That is coming from the slow dripping chicken fat hitting the hot coals.

You are right about the water pan (or clay pot base or whatever).  It normally serves a a heat barrier between the hot coals and dripping fat.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 29, 2013)

Basically the water pan in the WSM's only real purpose is to be able to have a second rack above the pan...  Is that would you say?   WSM's and UDS's keep a very moist environment as they are is what i'm hearing and it's more flavor when the drippings can go into the fire.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 29, 2013)

A water pan with water in it also serves as a heat moderator.  It will moderate both spikes and temp drops in not just a WSM, but pretty much any smoker.  It's all about the mass and thermal dynamics of the substance the mass is made of.  In this case, water.


----------

